# Field Training Schools



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

What are your goals for the pup, Gun Dog, Hunt Tests, Field Trials? Which Trainer you choose will depend a great deal upon what your goals and intentions are.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Charlie, there are many fine professional field trainers throughout the south that do board-and-train for people. Frankly if you don't have the time or knowledge to do it properly it is much kinder to the dog and more productive to pay for the training from a pro. If you want someone in your area your best bet is to get suggestions or recommendations from your nearest AKC Hunt Test or Field Trial club or UKC Hunting Retriever Club. Do a google search or look on the AKC (www.akc.org) or UKC websites (www.ukcdogs.com). 
Also post on www.retrievertraining.net/forums and I bet you'll get lots of suggestions. Not sure if I'm allowed to post another forum here 
Best of luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I researched some trainers for my pup Tango, and these are the two I liked best for my goldens. Lots of trainer lean toward labs, so I want someone who LIKES goldens.

Paul Kartes of Lakota Retrievers:http://www.lakotaretrievers.com/
Kim Trafton of Turtle Creek Sporting:http://www.turtlecreeksportingdogs.com/


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I researched some trainers for my pup Tango, and these are the two I liked best for my goldens. Lots of trainer lean toward labs, so I want someone who LIKES goldens.
> 
> Paul Kartes of Lakota Retrievers:http://www.lakotaretrievers.com/
> Kim Trafton of Turtle Creek Sporting:http://www.turtlecreeksportingdogs.com/


I'm taking my two (one lab, one golden) to Paul Kartes for lessons starting in August. SUPER EXCITED!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

gabbys mom said:


> I'm taking my two (one lab, one golden) to Paul Kartes for lessons starting in August. SUPER EXCITED!


OOOOH, am I ever jealous!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I will have to let you know how it goes  I really am excited about it- the Lab loves everything related to field work and all indications are that my little conformation bred golden puppy does too- it's just the handler/trainer holding them back


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Where in Ms. are you? Plenty of good gun dog trainers around. Plenty of not so good also.

Check references and check it out personally first. 

I agree with others. What are your goals? 


John


----------

